# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Ti Corail

## JEK



----------


## Cwater

One of the best lobster rolls I have ever had!

----------


## cassidain

https://fr.forvo.com/word/houmous/

Comment prononcer houmous

----------


## davesmom

> One of the best lobster rolls I have ever had!



We have reservations for our first lunch on island there!  Now that I read the menu, I might have to do 2 days of lunch!  My favorite food is lobster rolls so I will have one for you!

----------


## Cwater

> We have reservations for our first lunch on island there!  Now that I read the menu, I might have to do 2 days of lunch!  My favorite food is lobster rolls so I will have one for you!



My mouth is watering already!  You will not be disappointed.

----------


## davesmom

Really, there is nothing like a beautiful, simple menu with things you really want to eat.  Reminds me of the good old days with La Gloriette right next door (ok, technically around the bend) from Le G.  Albert's rhum vanille to savor après...

----------


## Jim A

I always struggle on where to park at GCS and feel like half the time I end up somewhere I'm not supposed to. Where is the best place to park for Ti'Corail?

----------


## cec1

> I always struggle on where to park at GCS and feel like half the time I end up somewhere I'm not supposed to. Where is the best place to park for Ti'Corail?



No “best place” . . . as you’ve discovered, there’s very limited parking along the road. You might try using valet parking at Le Sereno or Le Rivage (when parking is impossible in St. Jean, I’ve known to valet park at Eden Rock . . . then walk to wherever I want to go).

----------


## Cwater

> No best place . . . as youve discovered, theres very limited parking along the road. You might try using valet parking at Le Sereno or Le Rivage (when parking is impossible in St. Jean, Ive known to valet park at Eden Rock . . . then walk to wherever I want to go).



I agree.  However if one gets there for the 1st afternoon seating you can always squeeze in.  The first time we went there, we parked where we thought it should be.  Cheryl walked up to this little shack and asked where Ti Corail was.  The chef started laughing.  He said ici. Fell in love the first time!

----------


## cec1

> I agree.  However if one gets there for the 1st afternoon seating you can always squeeze in.  The first time we went there, we parked where we thought it should be.  Cheryl walked up to this little shack and asked where Ti Corail was.  The chef started laughing.  He said “ici”. Fell in love the first time!



That’s my place! and owner Yann! Fortunately, a short walk from the Villa.

----------


## cassidain

Quand Patrick nous ramène un sublime Hard Nose [Caranx chrysos] ! from Ti Corail FB

Les pêcheurs de Saint-Barthélemy et de Saint-Martin, comme les Saint-Barth' émigrés à Saint- Thomas, prétendent à l'unanimité que le « hard-nase», C. _ehrysos_ (MITCHILL), 1815, est un poisson parfaitement comestible. Il s'agit d'un poisson extrêmement recherché sur le marché de Gustavia et le canot qui rentre au port au cri de « hard nose, hard nose » est certain de voir sa pêche rapidement vendue. https://archimer.ifremer.fr/doc/1965...ation-4004.pdf

In the Jack family (like the Pompano) the Hardnose is a prized catch in the islands, even though some of its closely related species are considered quite toxic (ciguatera). Would Captain Mike eat this fish? (WWMD?)

----------


## Cwater

> That’s my place! and owner Yann! Fortunately, a short walk from the Villa.



Wonderful.  Cheryl & I will be there for 2 weeks starting May 18.  If you are around would love to get together.

----------


## cec1

> Wonderful.  Cheryl & I will be there for 2 weeks starting May 18.  If you are around would love to get together.



. . . will hope to see you!

----------

